# SPS Aufgaben



## Mr.Pink (15 Oktober 2010)

hallo an alle forum member 
hab mal eine frage und zwar: hat jemand von euch SPS übungsaufgaben für das programm LOGO!Soft Comfort V6.1. 

danke für die antworten


----------



## The Big B. (15 Oktober 2010)

http://www.automation.siemens.com/f...Descending&ForumID=19&Language=de&PageIndex=1


----------



## Mr.Pink (16 Oktober 2010)

danke ! gibts auch seiten wo man sich nicht registrieren muss? will die einfach nur downloaden


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Oktober 2010)

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...e/Seiten/Default.aspx#Rollo- / Torsteuerungen


----------



## The Big B. (16 Oktober 2010)

zwar nicht direkt dür die logo aber kann man darauf bestimmt auch programmieren.

http://www.hillebrand-elektrotechnik.de/html/SPS/Ubungen_SPS/ubungen_sps.html


----------

